# What is the best "Mexican" ?



## Adriano (Oct 24, 2004)

Hello Guys

What is the best Mexican for beginners ?

Mexican Redleg (Brachypelma Emelia)
Mexican Flame Knee (Brachypelma Auratum)
Mexican Pink (Brachpelma Klaasi)
Mexican Red Knee ( Brachypelma Smithi)

I will go to buy a G. Rosea in this weekend but I am thinking about
changing for a Mexican. I read in some place that the Rosea is
boring, that it seems like a rock (because this specie don't move much). My children almost do not see the G. Pulchra that I have, it hardlyto see he aout of your cave. I wanted one that I was more energetic, walk more but that he was  very well docile too (to be handled). Which would be the best one of this list ?

Thanks


----------



## Washout (Oct 24, 2004)

They all look striking and have similar temperments. I have a juvie B. emilia and a few B. smithi and they are easily handleable. I don't know what kind of eaters they are yet though, since petco feeds them like crazy I'm going to wait a week and then try to feed them.

If you want something that runs around a lot you generally have to get something aggressive. But Avics are a good comprimise. You could find a pinktoe somewhere pretty easily, they are a lot more active than Brachies.


----------



## Adriano (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for answer Washout

This Pinktoe you are talk about ?






She is really docile  ?


----------



## Code Monkey (Oct 24, 2004)

Truthfully, they're all pet rocks. At night my Poecilotheria move about some, but for the most part all Ts just sit there. That is, after all, why they're successful.

You will find that any of the Brachypelma are easy to keep healthy so you might as well go for what you find appealing visually.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 24, 2004)

Adriano said:
			
		

> Hello Guys
> 
> What is the best Mexican for beginners ?
> 
> ...


Any of the ones mentioned above would be great. Another one you might consider is Brachypelma boehmei (Mex. Fireleg), very beautiful!!
Remember most tarantulas won't move around alot. They are the ultimate couch potato. They sit and wait for an unfortunate bug to walk by. However, some are better display animals than others. Any of the Brachypelmas you listed would be good display animals because they won't web up the entire enclosure or totally burrow out of site for weeks on end.

Good Luck and Happy Tarantula Keeping


----------



## Bearskin10 (Oct 24, 2004)

Adriano said:
			
		

> Hello Guys
> 
> What is the best Mexican for beginners ?
> 
> ...


That is a hard one to answer as each T is going to have its own personality, I don't have all that much experince with Brachies but from my personall experince emilia's seem to be very handable, I have a big female that has never made an attempt to flick hair and is sweet as can be and then two juvs. one that seems to be a non hair kicker but the other will kick hair pretty quick, Smithi's that I have dealt with seem to be very quick to kick hairs and in large amounts, I only have a juv smithi at around 3" but it is already quick to kick, other species may be hard to find and also more expensive but I have a klaasi juv also around 3" and it seems to be a hair kicker and then I have a ruhnaui at around 4-1/2" and it seems to be pretty docile and not much of a kicker but if you can find decent size of these two you are looking at well over a hundred if not two or three hundred. All in all: brachies are very docile and very easy to hold but most of them are quick to kick hairs but not very quick to rear up on you.
Like washout said, pinktoes are very docile and active and a great choice, but there down side (to some anyway) is there speed, they can be pretty quick but they are (IMO) the most docile T out there. Greg


----------



## metallica (Oct 24, 2004)

zombieagogo said:
			
		

> _B. epicureanum_ runs a close second.


just what is the diffrence between B. vagans and B. epicureanum?


----------



## Bearskin10 (Oct 24, 2004)

Looks to be lack of a red rump for one.  Greg


----------



## Immortal_sin (Oct 24, 2004)

IMO, any Brachy is a good Brachy 
My adults never burrow, they just sit out in the open and look pretty!
Some flick hairs more than others if disturbed, but by and large, they are pretty docile.  Speaking of pet rocks, my large B smithi female doesn't move for days on end sometimes...much less then any of my G rosea. Like others pointed out, most tarantulas are not that active. Unless you have a mature male, you won't see alot of walking around.


----------



## Washout (Oct 24, 2004)

Adriano said:
			
		

> Thanks for answer Washout
> 
> This Pinktoe you are talk about ?
> 
> She is really docile  ?


Yep thats a pinktoe. And any type of avic is going to be docile. I think you can find them at petco for $15 or so sometimes.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Oct 24, 2004)

Washout said:
			
		

> And any type of avic is going to be docile.


Not true. _Avicularia braunshauseni_ and _A. laeta_ are just two of the Avics that are anything but docile.

When I first opened this thread I was going to answer "Salma Hayek", but now that I see your specific question ~ Although it is true that the behavior of the four species you listed is very similar, their price is not. _B. klaasi_ is comparatively expensive and the other three are only similar in price as spiderlings. _B. smithi_ is the most widely available of the four and therefore the least expensive, especially if you are looking for something larger than a spiderling.


----------



## metzgerzoo (Oct 24, 2004)

Washout said:
			
		

> Yep thats a pinktoe. And any type of avic is going to be docile. I think you can find them at petco for $15 or so sometimes.


Well, most are pretty docile....unless of course they are in my house!    I've probably got the ONLY sub adult versi who will elect to give you a threat display and chase you off rather than let you hold her! :wall: 
Everyone's right, each T is going to be different.  My brachys LOVE to burrow and pretend they are holes...never to be seen again and my rosie is sooooooo active, we had to adapt her tank for semi arboreal because she loves to climb and will head to the lid of her tank to chase a cricket!  

I also must agree with Holley that any brachy is a good brachy!!!!!


----------



## PapaRoacher (Oct 24, 2004)

Adriano said:
			
		

> Hello Guys
> 
> What is the best Mexican for beginners ?
> 
> ...


I'd go with the B. Smithi...  They're beautiful, and are very even tempered when it comes to handling, but, don't agitate them, or they'll kick tons of hairs on you...

I know a guy who works at a Petland near my place, and he always lets me hold their B. Smithi...  I've been haired a few times, and even with a few close calls, I've haven't been tagged by her, yet...

So, they all pretty much have the same temperment.  So, beyond that, I think the only obstilcle with buying one is what kind of colors you want, and price.  B. Smithis are usually a bit pricier, but well worth it in the long run, if cared for...

-Nick


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 24, 2004)

I'd say B.Smithi



-Mattyb


----------



## Joe1968 (Oct 24, 2004)

Brachys are beautiful species, buy their very slow to mature thats why they are expesnsive to aquire as an adult. ecxeption to this rule is B. vagans which grows fast. But a good rule to remeber is, the slower the specie to mature , the longer it lives.


----------



## PapaRoacher (Oct 24, 2004)

You also have to be careful of the person you buy it from, and if they know what they are talking about...

One other Petland employee said that they'd had their B. Smithi for 2 months, and when she came in, it was about half an inch, and now she's 4 inches...  So, she obviously doesn't know what she is talking about...  I suggest doing lots of research of your own, and not listening to Petstore-folk at all...

But, yes, B. Smithis are a good pick, indeed...

-Nick


----------



## Adriano (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Scott C. (Oct 25, 2004)

Adriano said:
			
		

> ....I will go to buy a G. Rosea in this weekend but I am thinking about
> changing for a Mexican. I read in some place that the Rosea is
> boring, that it seems like a rock (because this specie don't move much).....


From what I've seen of _G. rosea_ , they are quite active compared to the brachys with the only exception being the _B. klassi_ . The latter are real skittish though, and do not really appreciate being disturbed. These observations are only based on my personal collection though.


----------



## dyky71 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi ,
  I would suggest B. smithi. I had my female for 20 years .
She has died now but was a great T. 
She was not overly active though as others have stated here.    
She had her moments of activity but not a big mover. 
She was very long lived with no problems ever. 
They are worth the money.


----------



## cocopuff (Oct 25, 2004)

I personnaly thinks the b.smithi are incredible.

My B.smithi never haired me once. She is the only one I handle (rarely) and she is a sweetheart. I dont think she can be nervous or stressed.

She just sits on the "cool spot of the week" well.. all week. Then she change, go to the next cool spot to be.

She moves in the night a lot. But in the morning she goes back on her spot, like she never moved. I think she is trying to fool me!

Hope you enjoy your new B. whatever you choose to have


----------



## ShaunHolder (Oct 25, 2004)

My B.Smithi is still very young, almost ready to show his/her colors tho. Starting to turn orangeish red near her abdomen with the new molt. Every species of B I've seen tends to be very skittish as a sling, then starts to mellow out with age. (Like most slings, but moreso with these guys). I think Vagans are under apprecated, wonderfull colors, and a good deal for a T with such a great temperment. They don't heistate to turn you into a pin cushion if you're not carefull tho.   

Overall I'd say Vagans is a great choice, but since it's not on you're list, Ill go with smithi.   

Have fun with whatever you choose.


----------



## leo3375 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a juvie B. smithi. She was a spazz when I first brought her home but she's calmed down quite a bit. She's quite a hair-kicker at times and seems to like standing on her hide quite a bit.

Adriano, my pulchra is the same way in that she spends a lot of her time hiding in her coconut house.


----------



## brandi (Oct 25, 2004)

Why not just get one of each?   

I just got my third Brachy from Chris Young (of Krazy8sinvertebrates) and she is a cutie.  Now I have two B. smithi, a B. vagans, and B. bohemi -- all are total sweeties! Good luck picing one out!
B~


----------



## senor ocho (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm kind of a B. emilia man myself, but B. vagans is certainly not without its charm. A big, poofy black and red beastie that is reasonably docile.....gotta love em. Same goes for B. angustum and B. sabulosum. 
Brandi has very lucky spiders.   
-chris
www.krazy8sinvertebrates.com


----------



## shogun804 (Oct 25, 2004)

well i own a B smiti and its awsome i got a few days ago and its a really awsome T not to mention beautiful in color but its a bit of a hair flicker i doubt i will ever pick it up but great display animal no doubt about that


----------



## Mendi (Oct 26, 2004)

Adriano said:
			
		

> Hello Guys
> 
> What is the best Mexican for beginners ?
> 
> ...


I find they are like Lays© potato chips, and was unable to stop with just one   

I just started where I could afford and am still saving up... Though B.smithi was 1st


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Oct 26, 2004)

I would pick B. klaasi.  I is my number 1, most wanted tarantula, bar none!

Jon


----------



## manville (Oct 26, 2004)

I have a boehmei and a smithi and i would say both look equally nice. Get them both! I would have to say my boehmei is more of a hair flicker.


----------



## Adriano (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies.
But my wife decided which I must buy.
She wants a G. Rosea and the end point. 
1-G. Rosea is pink  
2-G. Rosea is cheap.
I will leave a Mexican for a nexy time.
Is too bad that I do not find a trader who sends T. for Japan. Here
they cost very expensive. I paid 100 dollars for the G. Pulchra, the
G. Rosea cost 40 dollars, B. Smith 250 dollars(all smal and unsexed) and a B. Auratum, male with 3inch for 500 dollars! Very expensive here.
I read the announccements of sale here for 5, 10, 15 , 20 dollars.
Ahh! As I would like to be able to also buy :8o 

Regards


----------



## GermanSpiderman (Oct 31, 2004)

hi,

i think the best spider for beginners is grammostola rosea 

or brachypelma albopilosum.

Brachypelma klaasi or Brachypelma emilia are beautiful species, too.

Bye

Markus


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 31, 2004)

My B. smithi is by far the calmest, and most docile of my Mexican Brachy's.  This is my second one, the first being my first-ever T, way back in college.  My current one has never even kicked hairs at me, and will sit on my lap for hours if I let her!  I also have a B. emelia, a B. vagans and a B. boehmei, and while all three are fairly calm once they get up on my hand, they are far more nervous and very prone to hair-kicking or running if disturbed, so I wouldn't rate them as anywhere near the ideal beginner's T or pet T that the smithi is.  I got the chance to handle a big female B. aurantum last weekend, which had been ordered for a customer of a pet shop in the up-state of SC, and this was the first Brachy I've ever seen give a full threat display!  She first kicked hairs, and finding that this did not deter me, reared up and spread those shiny blacks!  Lovely spider, not-so-lovely attitude!  I'd go with the smithi; yes, they are expensive, but well worth it.  I'm not totally sold on the G. rosea as a great first-time T, since in my experience they are a very moody species and their inexplicable prolonged fasts can be very frustrating.  My larger G. pulchra is doing the fasting thing, too, but at least she's reliably a furry "pet rock"; I just wish she had the appetite of my smaller pulchra without that one's attitude!

pitbulllady


----------



## Raindog (Oct 31, 2004)

My eldest smithi is a perfect lady most of the time though she does kick on occasion, one of the younger(around 2.5") runs around like it's on crack. I also have two angustum, one auratum, one boehmi, one emilia, two palladum, one ruhnaui and two vagans. None have ever offered a threat display. Of course this is kind of redundant, the genus brachypelma is generally docile... it would be possible to obtain an aggressive individual of any species (however unlikely). Pick the one that you find the most attractive, chances are you will end up with a great pet (you might have to put up with some urticating hair though).


----------



## gusman1204 (Oct 31, 2004)

I'd go with a B.smithi... out of 16 T's i own that range from 1/2 to 6" my redknee that i raised from 1" to 4" is my 100% favorite, amazing looking spiders , great feeding response and very docile, kicks hairs sometimes but other than that, its a perfect T :worship:


----------



## jw73 (Nov 1, 2004)

All Brachypelmas are known as docile and good for beginners but remember they are wild animals.


----------



## Jasonic (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeeeeze, Tuff call!...

I keep most all of them.  I'd say go Emilia, as they're less common than Smithi in the hobby, and physicaly a bit unique among the genus, big females get real stocky looking. 

Out of all Brachy's I'm partial to B.Epecurianum at the moment, as I have Bryant Capiz's breeding project female  Quite a treasure as it once belonged to one of the greats, besides the fact that no one else I know of personaly has one

-j


----------



## pedipalps (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll vote for _B. smithi_ as beginner tarantula, because of the size and temperament.


----------



## spider_fan (Mar 19, 2007)

In my experience B. smithi is the most calm and docile, but my favorite is B. boehmei for the striking colors.


----------



## kristal_kaos (Mar 28, 2007)

My fav is the redknee....


----------



## monitormonster (Apr 4, 2007)

B. Smithi's are awesome looking, but the ones I just got kick a whole bunch of hairs every single time they are bothered in any way. 

Therefore, I dont think they are the best pet for a kid to handle, but are still great in their own right.


----------



## MyNameIsYours (Apr 25, 2007)

Adriano said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> What is the best Mexican for beginners ?


The one selling oranges


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 25, 2007)

MyNameIsYours said:


> The one selling oranges


hehe, de one wit a donkey and a coffee pot  




now, how old is dis thread?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 25, 2007)

Anastasia said:


> hehe, de one wit a donkey and a coffee pot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's actually Colombian


----------



## Masurai (Apr 25, 2007)

I say go with the redknee


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 25, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> He's actually Colombian


heh, looks like mexican, but sure imagin if he wuz ridin on tarantula new kind of 'coffee delivery guy' lol
now where we wuz goin with dis thread? :?


----------



## babylon5girl (Jul 31, 2007)

B. Smithi I just love them


----------



## Needles666 (Jul 31, 2007)

My very first T was a Brachy Boehmei, it was awesome looking, though it tended to kick hairs a lot.

So not the most calm T, but I'd say the best looking of the Brachys.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 31, 2007)

:clap: yup smithi also, my girl is gonna be 20yrs old very soon!


----------



## babylon5girl (Jul 31, 2007)

Mine's 27 and still kickin'...hairs that is !!!


----------



## adonis (Jul 31, 2007)

From www.faunapages.com

Tarantulas...The longest lived tarantula in captivity lived 28 years.


----------



## Zeus9699 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Best brachypelma*

The Brachypelma smithi is the best for a beginner, in my humble opinion


----------



## BC Starr (Aug 5, 2008)

*The "Flaming" Mexican*

Since the consenus is that all Brachys are good Brachys why not go with Mexican Flame Knee (Brachypelma Auratum) I don't see them around as often.
Bright red knees an addition to your collection to be proud of and I believe less expensive than the Klaussi. 

BC Starr


----------



## blazetown (Aug 5, 2008)

jennifer lopez


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd go with B. smithi. easily handled and completely gorgeous.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 1, 2009)

Its not on your list, but B. albopilosum!


----------



## SpiderLady79 (Mar 1, 2009)

my b vegans  and b smithi are my fav more commonly called a Mexican red rump and Mexican red knee she is jet / velvety black with a big red booty and he is just great in color markings

here she is 










here he is 










and our rosie she is crazy lol and not a pet rock


----------



## IrishPolishman (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't Buy A Rosie...wait Til A Free One Lands On Your Lap


----------



## thedude (Mar 2, 2009)

um.. you do realize this thread is OLD.? lol


----------



## Lucyk (Aug 25, 2009)

Adriano said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> What is the best Mexican for beginners ?
> 
> ...


if you do get a g. rosea you'll deffanatly see it more, there allways in sight, allthough i got pushed into having a g.rosea when i realy wanted a mexican red knee but i dnt regret getting my g. rosea there v friendly.


----------



## mickey66 (Aug 26, 2009)

*brachypelma's*

Brachypelma Boehmei,B.Smithi or B.Vagans....I purchased a young B.Smithi sling and it may be a B.Boehmei....LOL! I have a 2'' baby B.Vagans and she is very active and great looking as are all of the brachy's....Good Luck!:clap:


----------



## Satellite Rob (Aug 26, 2009)

All of them are great and easy to keep.What ever you pick will make you happy.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL at the 5 year old thread... I was going to point out that brachy's are very slow growing and that should always be factored into a purchasing decision... but I guess the OP knows that by now.


----------



## gvfarns (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah funny how five year old threads look remarkably similar to the ones coming up now.  I was totally going to add to it until I saw how old it is.  Oh wait, I just did.

I like emilia best, but they are all good.


----------



## nicholo85 (Aug 26, 2009)

when I saw the title of the thread, I was just dying to say some racial jokes. >_<


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 26, 2009)

Forget this new world garbage.  Why don't you get an old world arboreal?  I'd personally suggest S. calceatum but you couldn't go wrong with a H. mac or a pokie either.


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 26, 2009)

nicholo85 said:


> when I saw the title of the thread, I was just dying to say some racial jokes. >_<


Me too, lol.  I would but they'd infract upon me or ban me.


----------



## IRON-BRU (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd vote for B.Boehmei. I own a couple of these fantastic creatures and they haven't been anything but great to me. Chases my poor crickets around the tanks, is more than happy(i thinh) to be heald and neither of my darlings have ever raised a hair-filled fist or fang to me EVER.

These Ts are amazing items for any collection, hardy and easy to care for... not to mention B E A U T I F U L L.

All that being said, I dont think you can go too wrong with any of your affor mentioned choices. Brachies are wonderfull Ts... But if you and me were in opposite situations, and knowing what i know, the choice would be obvious...

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## JC (Feb 15, 2010)

the nature boy said:


> Forget this new world garbage.


Hey, I love the New Worlds! 

I love the classic B. smithi. An old favorite that will never die.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread just does not want to stay dead.


----------



## mickey66 (Feb 15, 2010)

*which Mexician to buy*

I would say or vote B.Smithi. I have a B.Boehmei(Mexician Fire Leg) sling and a B.Vagans @ about 3" and out of these the B.Vagans grew pretty fast and will eat anything and everything....went from 1/2" to 3" in 9 months and is skittish. B.Smithi grows slow as well as B.Boehmei but both are very pretty spiders. B.Vagans is IMHO is a stunning T w/a red rump and black velvet body but not a good T to handle....Go with a B.Smithi or B.Boehmei


----------



## Terry D (Feb 16, 2010)

*B. boehmei!......and there probably will be others.*

Hi, 

 You can't go wrong with a Fireleg. My two were terrible kickers at first but seem to have grown out of this somewhat. They'll be in pre-molt soon and for the first time in past 3 molts they barely have bald spots. They almost never kick once in hand. They've also slowed on the rapid bursts of speed noted when first opening enclosures. They eat good and grow fast- from 1.5" to a hair shy of 4" for one indiv. from 1st week Oct. to now. The other is a little over 3.5" Next on wish-list is a toss-up in order between pre-sexed juv. fems. of albiceps, emilia, klaasi, smithi- possibly vagans.

Terry


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont think thers anyone left ... Manny Pacquiao knocked them all out....:?.lol 

I would have to say a B smithi... as well....


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 16, 2010)

*My Klaasi just molted to about an Inch rescently*

I traded her the other day......But, she had just gotten some adult colors/hues - Beautiful 

When what my daughter and I raised for a little while 2", we thought was......
....a Fire-Leg....Nope! It molted "into" - LOL - an Emilia.....Wow how striking!

My favorite will hopefully be Albiceps.....due to Molt in a few weeks here......
Pics that I have seen of Lg. girls are Stunning :worship:
Mine will be about 2 3/4" - 3" soon, and blonde on carapace 

I have an Annitha 2.5" that will arrive in Days - LYK - Jason

Oh - So yeah.........I will suggest Brachypelma Emilia for "Best" overall, "Mexican" tarantula to keep in captivity. So will my daughter! Odelay!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Feb 16, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> I traded her the other day......But, she had just gotten some adult colors/hues - Beautiful
> 
> When what my daughter and I raised for a little while 2", we thought was......
> ....a Fire-Leg....Nope! It molted "into" - LOL - an Emilia.....Wow how striking!
> ...


Wow B abiceps... ive always wanted one.... i thought i lucked out one time at this lps.. but i guess my luck ran out.... it molted into a b vagans...


----------



## Kamikaze (Feb 16, 2010)

I vote for the Brachypelma smithi.
Good looking and hardy.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Feb 16, 2010)

PrimalTaunt said:


> This thread just does not want to stay dead.


That is because Brachys are awesome! :}


----------



## <3exoticpets (Feb 16, 2010)

My personal favorite is B. klaasi- after a molt, they are truly stunning


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Feb 16, 2010)

AudreyElizabeth said:


> That is because Brachys are awesome! :}


I won't argue that because I have three myself but I suspect that the OP already made their choice.


----------

